# How to clean Salt Water equipment?



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

I bought some saltwater equipment and it seems it is really hard to clean. I want to use it for freshwater. Specifically it is a hydor koralia. It has a lot of what looks like calcium and salt deposits.

What is a safe way to clean this equipment to be used for freshwater?


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

neverlookback said:


> I bought some saltwater equipment and it seems it is really hard to clean. I want to use it for freshwater. Specifically it is a hydor koralia. It has a lot of what looks like calcium and salt deposits.
> 
> What is a safe way to clean this equipment to be used for freshwater?


Leave it running overnight maybe longer in a mixture of vinegar and water.


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Will the vinegar dissolve the calcium/salt?


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

It should clean it well enough. Having a small bristled brush will also help to clean it while soaked in the vinegar/water mixture. Then rinse with water and they are ready to go. I clean all my powerheads this way.


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

I will try that, thanks Octavian!

Do you know if there is still some calcium/salt deposits left on the filter. would that be dangerous for the freshwater fish/water?


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

If there are any small amounts of residue, it shouldn't pose any problems. What size of tank you using?


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

I want to use it on my 65 gallon. I have a huge sponge filter right now which is what i want to replace as it is very noise and large with the Koralia. I have 2 Eheim 2215's running on it.

I have 2 Koralia's on my 140 Gallon and they work great. They are very quite and take up very less room.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

I wouldn't worry... Just run it in a vinegar/water mixture overnight and scrub it while you rinse it afterwards.


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------

